# Shipping to India



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I plan to ship 4 shirts to India...what would be the best way to do such?


----------



## Joe Micheal (Nov 16, 2009)

A lot of courier companies send packages Maryland to India. You can use DHL, UPS and USPS best for small items also having cheap rate. Check their sites for more detail.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tdprout said:


> I plan to ship 4 shirts to India...what would be the best way to do such?


Shipping via USPS First Class International will probably be the least expensive.

You just need to print out the shipping label and use the green (2976) customs form (available in the post office)


----------



## starz1 (Jan 17, 2010)

save your money and just ship the slowest way by USPS
U dont need the fed ex group for a small order


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used USPS Priority Mail International although I haven't shipped to India. The USPS site has a shipping calculator that will give you the different rates/ travel time for the size and weight of your package. Depending on the shirt size you should be able to fit four shirts in a large flat rate box although you can use your own packaging. Customs forms can be downloaded too.


----------



## azit (May 20, 2009)

Hey I'm from India.
I buy a lot of stuff form USA.
Sometimes it takes decades for customs clearance.
Not always but sometimes. Depends on your luck.
So, if it is urgent you better use FedEx or UPS.
I prefer USPS Priority Mail or Express Mail.
First Class Mail sucks..


----------



## 2mkarthi (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,
This is karthi from India.
I will receive lot of Fashion accessories from various part.
And i will use DHL.
And their service is also not bad in INDIA
Please try with them?
( For me i feel the charge also very reasonable) 
Regards
G.Karthi keyann


----------

